# Age limit for breeding with orchids?



## Wonderpants (Jan 10, 2022)

I have 2 adult females, the older of which is now about 18 months old, and the other one is a couple of months younger. 
 

I tried breeding the older one back in June, but the first mating seemed to be unsuccessful, and she ate the male on the second attempt.

I’ve now got a chance at getting 1 or maybe 2 adult males for another attempt at breeding, but I’m just wondering if the females are now too old.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2022)

They may be, but I would


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 14, 2022)

Personally I wouldn't since the strain just might be too much for them. They're quite old now and I'd want to keep them around for as long I could. It's your choice however. I would stick with breeding the younger female.


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2022)

18 months as adults? wow! I've seen them make 8 months after the final molt, but 18?! Ok I will say my first go-around with these was horrible, but I was like 13

This second go-around hasn't been 18 months long yet, in fact, it has only been 6 months since the first females became adult. The first few have laid 3 ooths so far

males are a different matter. I've seen males make it to 3 months as adult, but nobody over 9 weeks is interested in mating any longer

usually I use males between 3 and 6 weeks old for matings

also shout out to @hibiscusmile for sending me 3 adult males. 2 of the 3 are eaten but at least 1 got the job done, and I have a fresh adult female and 2 sub males!


----------



## Wonderpants (Mar 5, 2022)

The older one passed away this week at the grand old age of approx 21 months (I got her as a L2 around the end of July 2020). 

The younger one laid an ootheca last Friday though.  Roughly how long will it take to hatch?


----------



## Wonderpants (Mar 5, 2022)

agent A said:


> 18 months as adults? wow! I've seen them make 8 months after the final molt, but 18?! Ok I will say my first go-around with these was horrible, but I was like 13



Heh, she certainly didn’t go 18 months as an adult. I didn’t keep an exact note of when she did moult to adult, but it was sometime between mid April to May 2021, so she still made it to 9 months as an adult


----------

